# First Agility Awards!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Izzy and I went to our 2nd ever AKC agility trial this weekend and we got a 1st place in Jumpers With Weaves with a score of 95 and 2nd place in Standard with a score of 100! There was a lot of new distractions to take in but she took it all in stride like a seasoned pro. Our first qualifying agility scores!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GREAT JOB!!!!!







and only your second trial!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures! Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It isn't true until we see pictures!!! (well, maybe it's true without pictures







)

Congrats, isn't agility a blast!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!! Outstanding job for you. Agility is a very distracting sport with all the dogs and noise etc. Glad you did well and hope the next scores and title come quickly for you.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. Amazingly well-done. Keep up the great work.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations, I am impressed!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

This is just a picture that we took practicing in the yard, we haven't gotten our "official" pictures yet. (Hopefully this picture thing worked, I seem to have problems with posting them)


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Oops, I forgot Angelfire doesn't let you post pictures from the websites. Here is the picture.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice clearance over that pretty purple jump!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, nice work. love the pictures.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Great to hear about more good agility shepherds! Keep it up. Ain't it addictive!


----------

